# Sample Logic - Cinematic Guitars



## Sample logic (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Guys,
We are proud to announce "Cinematic Guitars"

check it out (Make sure to watch the videos): http://www.samplelogic.com/cinematicguitars.html (www.samplelogic.com/cinematicguitars.html)

Cinematic Guitars is a powerful collection of morphed guitar instruments harnessed in a remarkably adaptable "core effects sequencer" engine powered by the Native Instruments Kontakt Player. Derived entirely from true electric and acoustic guitar recordings by guitar guru Steve Ouimette (known for his work on the Guitar Hero franchise) this library is not a traditional guitar sample library, rather, it is an extensive collection of atmospheres, instrumentals, and percussives unlike any ever heard before. 

*Cinematic Guitars is this year's "Must Have" and is going to entirely change the way you use virtual instruments!*



Joe Trupiano
Sample Logic LLC
www.samplelogic.com


----------



## David Story (Aug 16, 2010)

What libraries are used in the videos?


----------



## Sample logic (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi David,
Everything you hear is 100% Cinematic Guitars :D 

Joe Trupiano 
Sample Logic LLC 
www.samplelogic.com


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'll be buying that when it comes out, no doubt! =o 

But shouldn't this thread by in the Commercial Announcements section?

* edit *

Time + Space has already announced this in the Commercial section. Can we close this thread, and continue in the other?


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 16, 2010)

can u explain the sequencer for effects part?

so each effect has its own sequencer or its one sequencer for all effects?

is there also a sequencer for the samped sound itself or once u use the sequence for the effects u cant use it for the sound"?

im guessing there is a bowed guitar in there w/o phraes right? 


pretty cool and pricey, any intro offers?


----------



## Sample logic (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Guys

One at a time here :wink: 


> But shouldn't this thread by in the Commercial Announcements section?



The reason why we posted it here is because we know this is an entirely new concept to sample libraries and warrants additional discussion beyond the commercial announcement.



> can u explain the sequencer for effects part?



Yes, it is a multiple "Core-Effect Sequencer" meaning. Each effect on every instrument can be assigned to a step sequencer that automates the effect over time and is tempo-synced



> so each effect has its own sequencer or its one sequencer for all effects?



Correct - For all effects that make sense for a sequencer that is.




> is there also a sequencer for the samped sound itself or once u use the sequence for the effects u cant use it for the sound"?


There is, and you can run multiple effect sequencers and the instruments arpeggiator simultaneously 



> im guessing there is a bowed guitar in there w/o phraes right?



there is plenty of bowed material to go around. On top of that, imagine every other type of sound you can conjour up with a guitar (with the exception of setting it on fire :D ) we recorded it and morphed it.

This product is not your traditional guitar sample library. It is an all-in-one product that has Atmospheres, Stingers, Loops, Percussive kits, impacts and much much more.

And man the interface is the topping on the cake. you can literally take any instrument and transform it infinitely to your hearts content 

Can't wait to show you more videos...

Joe Trupiano 
Sample Logic LLC 
www.samplelogic.com


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 17, 2010)

Sample logic @ 16/8/2010 said:


> > But shouldn't this thread by in the Commercial Announcements section?
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why we posted it here is because we know this is an entirely new concept to sample libraries and warrants additional discussion beyond the commercial announcement.



While I respect what you're saying, I still think that the way it works best is that you post in the Commercial section, and if you're product is interesting enough (no prob here, I'm sure!), members will discuss in either/both sections. This forum would be quite a mess to read if every company did this (doubling official threads). Also, I think it dilutes the discussion (not good for you) by splitting up the interested members' posts (do I read the thread in Commercial or in Sample Talk?).


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 17, 2010)

Sounds really impressive and deep. 

Thanks also for clarifying that the demos are 100% from the library "naked".


----------



## Sample logic (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Guys
Great news!
Just posted up a new demo track and "Dissecting the Interface" video.

check it out at:
http://www.samplelogic.com/cinematicguitars.html (www.samplelogic.com/cinematicguitars.html)

The demo track is by film and game composer Bill Brown. It really shows the power of Cinematic Guitars.

In the video, I show how Multis are layered for easy performance, and do a live jam session that transforms a pristine acoustic guitar into all sorts of different cool sounds just by tweaking the interface. Really check out the video because it shows how easy and useful the interface truly is.

We are working to bring you several additional demo tracks and videos, so stay tuned.

__________________
Joe Trupiano
Sample Logic LLC
www.samplelogic.com


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 25, 2010)

Damn you Joe. That forced me to pre-order. And damn you Time & Space for picking up the phone when I called.

Grrrrr!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice depth to this one. This will save my bacon on short schedules whilst not lowering production value. Congrats on what looks VERY useful.


----------



## Ranietz (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow. That's the most impressive Kontakt interface I've ever seen! ~o) And it sounds great too! =o 

If I could afford it I would buy it in a heartbeat but unfortunately I'm on a tight budget at the moment... :(


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 25, 2010)

I completely agree with you about the interface Ranietz. The simplicity with which you can completely mutate the sound is most impressive. It certainly looks very user friendly.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Aug 25, 2010)

Put me down for this... if it's half as useful as Morphestra then it'll be fab.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, those sound amazing.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 25, 2010)

OK, so that last demo is really, really good. It's now become a must-buy for yours truly! Congratulations on making a very cool instrument!!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 25, 2010)

Yup, gotta use it before everyone else does...


.


----------



## Sample logic (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys,
We put a lot of thought into developing every aspect of this product. We tried to really think outside the box on every level of development with Cinematic Guitars. From recording, morphing, and creating material to reinventing the kontakt engine with an epic interface and programming our sounds for maximum tweakability. Our main goal with the new interface is to spare the user from having to always click on Kontakt's dreaded "wrench" button and to actually be able to use the interface with out having to load up external audio effects. The really cool thing with this is CInematic Guitars will never sound dated or over used. You can literally make 100 new instruments with 1 instrument alone just by tweaking the interface and saving new patches.

We also programmed an easter egg into the interface, that I am not going to say anymore on, but it will be magical and do magical things if you find it... :D 

Joe Trupiano 
Sample Logic LLC 
www.samplelogic.com


----------



## DDK (Aug 27, 2010)

Any chance of offering further discounts for those of
us that own other sample logic libraries?? (loyalty discounts like what
Spectrasonics does)

Also any plans for updating the other libraries with the new interface?

thanks
david


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow!!!
That "Dissecting the Interface" video is...wow! >8o 

Astounding what one can do with just one patch, and without dealing with the wrench or scripting, but just tweaking nobs. Having you show it in real time like that was about as intuitive and honest as could be. No hidden super expert who spent weeks behind the curtain. There it is. 

That Bill Brown track sure is nice too.


----------



## Sample logic (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Thanks again, My goal with that jam session is to show how easy it is to turn a pristine acoustic Guitar into a entirely different world of sound just by tweaking a few knobs

As for customer loyalty discounts, we do not offer one. We understand the economy isnt so great these days, thats why we set the price point to $399 instead of $499 so, in the back of your head, you can conceptualize that your automatically saving $100 because we didn't go with our first price point plan and decided to cut $100 off the MSRP at the last minute making it $399. 

We do however also offer free shipping if you pre-order before September 15th.


Thanks again guys, Stay tuned we got more demo tracks and videos on the way.

Joe Trupiano 
Sample Logic LLC 
www.samplelogic.com


----------



## lux (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not used to comment commercial announcement as i can see the effort and how much one can be sensitive about the matter after so much work. I feel i can as this has been intentionally posted in the sample talk forum.

I've seen the episode 2 and i cant say i'm much impressed. Maybe thats because i'm a guitar player myself, but most of the testures i've heard arent much far from whats obtainable with software rigs and one or more of of the actual libs. 

Sure the usability is a plus, ready to load multis and such, but for my own taste isnt enough to justify 400 bucks spent. Just my opinion.

Luca


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 28, 2010)

Sample logic @ 26.8.2010 said:


> to reinventing the kontakt engine with an epic interface



It's not really "reinventing". It's just using the options provided by KSP - it's already invented, by NI. You just used it, you definitely did NOT "renivent the Kontakt engine", NI did that  There's a slight, but very important semantical error here 



Sample logic @ 16.8.2010 said:


> (with the exception of setting it on fire :D )



Now THAT IS disappointing. :roll: If Spectrasonics could've burn an upright piano, you could've at least burn one guitar and amp! :twisted:


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 28, 2010)

Luca - Did you watch "Dissecting the Interface"? That was way beyond guitars to me. That's what impressed me the most. And it sounds great. 

I do agree though this should be in the Commercial Announcements section, or merged with the similar thread in there. Wonder if a mod/admin can do that...


----------



## lux (Aug 29, 2010)

snowleopard @ Sat Aug 28 said:


> Luca - Did you watch "Dissecting the Interface"? That was way beyond guitars to me. That's what impressed me the most. And it sounds great.
> 
> I do agree though this should be in the Commercial Announcements section, or merged with the similar thread in there. Wonder if a mod/admin can do that...



Ok, just watched it, thanks for the suggestion.

I have to admit the interface is greatly designed. This is something i would have hoped so much for a synth library based on Kontakt 4 engine. Still hope that.

Same goes with usability, which seems great. All in all a great tool.

My perplexities are of two kinds. One is related to the guitar sound itself which sound pretty "sampled" to me. The interface and effect mangling tends to put the sound even more on a synthy root. At least from the examples heard.

The other is that the multi look to me more or less like prebuilt music. After the first 10 guys have used it all over their next library cd's i suspect they will become less useful.

All in all i see it like a good fast food tool for busy composers. I think guitar players will probably keep using real devices.

I'm not sure about price colocation, as 499 (even 399) looks a bit high for actual times and costs about like a variax 300 and a good software rig.

That said i appreciate the effort and final result. At 199 i would consider it a must have.


----------



## DDK (Aug 29, 2010)

If it was $199.
I would buy without thinking.
At $399 I have to hold off.
I think like someone else has said
I bet you would sell and make a lot more money
with lower prices.


----------



## Sample logic (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Guys,
Yes, so you know, this is by no way a "traditional sample library." And our intention not to replace the need for a guitar. With the exception of setting the guitar on fire, we recorded the guitar in every posable untraditional way we could think of.
(Scarping, bowing etc..)
We took hours and hours of guitar recordings and manipulated and morphed them. From there our goal was to push kontakt player to a whole new level with our interface. I think of it as "Sample Synthesis." With the Multi-core effects sequencer built into every instrument that we designed, you can assign tempo-synced step sequencers (not to be confused with an arpeggiator) to any effect and automate multiple effects simultaneously. In addition, there is also a separate instrument arpeggiator that you can use on every instrument.

Yes, some of the Multis are 1 note gratification scores. But many of the Multis not to mention all 1100 instruments are not pre-made ready scores. Again, as you can see from the Interface video, the sound will never get dated because of the flexible tweaking you can do to change it and resave new patches.

I really can go on and on, but I would rather leave some suspense and continue to slowly reveal more videos and demo tracks over the coarse of the next month..

Anyways stay tuned we got much more to show..


----------



## jleckie (Aug 29, 2010)

eclipse @ Sun Aug 29 said:


> If it was $199.
> I would buy without thinking.
> At $399 I have to hold off.
> I think like someone else has said
> ...



I couldunt agre more. 199 is the 'sweeeeeet spot'! :>


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 30, 2010)

Sample logic @ 29.8.2010 said:


> Anyways stay tuned we got much more to show..



I surely hope you plan a free add-on with new NKIs featuring burned guitar and amp!  

o-[][]-o


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys,
We just added 2 additional demo tracks
One from Amy Baer whose track really shows off the acoustical side to CG, and one from renowned video game composer Jesper Kyd.

http://www.samplelogic.com/cinematicguitars.html (www.samplelogic.com/cinematicguitars.html)

Much more to come soon...


Joe Trupiano 
Sample Logic LLC 
www.samplelogic.com


----------



## twinsinmind (Sep 2, 2010)

Damn this forum should be forbidden :D hahah it makes people poor


That said : i am glad you guys went again to Kontakt instead of LIVE

and WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

after morphestra this must be the most anticipated Cinematic instrument to date

You guys nails it again. 

Damn my wife will kill me but i need this

Will the download version difference of the shipped one???
and the price of it?


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Guys,
So the direct download version is at the same price as boxed. Boxed orders have free shipping if you pre-order before September 15th (this is the date boxed units ship out). Download version will be available 1 week later (September 22nd)

We got many more demo tracks on the way and a killer video showcasing Cinematic Guitars to post up shortly....

Joe Trupiano 
Sample Logic LLC 
www.samplelogic.com


----------



## Animus (Sep 2, 2010)

twinsinmind @ Thu Sep 02 said:


> after morphestra this must be the most anticipated Cinematic instrument to date



Well, I don't know about that. This is more of a niche product.


----------



## twinsinmind (Sep 2, 2010)

I never understood why The boxed should be equal expensive then the Download????

First of all its far more Nature friendly to download....
Secondly it should be productionwise alot cheaper for you guys

or do you print the discs yourself?


So i don't understand why you don't encourage to buy the download version more
and give those a justified price. As i don't think its justifiable to say that Boxed is the same price as download......



Please if you have a answer on that tell us


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 2, 2010)

Without going too much in detail.
We decide to match price for a number of reasons 

• We have to release boxed products in order to get our product out to the mass retail store market (Guitar Center, Sam Ash etc.) 

• Guitar Centers and the likes will not purchase our products and sell them for more money boxed then for what we sell them at for Direct Download

• The expense in replicating boxed units and making thousands of units at 1 time has a heavy price and keeping both mediums at the same price point helps meet our profit margin 

Considering we are offering free shipping if you pre-order, and you get a boxed hard copy in the mail, probably a day or 2 before download is available, there is no difference to us.

Once September 15th rolls around the cart will no longer offer free shipping so download version will be cheaper because users will save on not having to pay for shipping. (This is a big deal for international orders outside the U.S.)

We can't discount our product price because users choose a different medium to access the software.

In the end, you are purchasing the software weather you obtain it from direct download, boxed, etc. to us that is just a means of delivery and the price is the same because in the end its the software your purchasing not the means of delivery.

We have put a lot of thought into this very questions so I hope that helps explain our reasoning to some degree 


Joe Trupiano 
Sample Logic LLC 
www.samplelogic.com


----------



## twinsinmind (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, agreeing or not

Thanks for the time to explain it.

Oh and don't take offence as this is an amazing product
and i own alot of your products , so i am a glad customer

but sometimes i need to dissagree which is a right i guess


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Great news!

Pop a bag of popcorn and get yourself ready for this cinematic treat "Epsiode 4: Behind the Scenes into the creation of Cinematic Guitars" is now online!

Check out Episode 4 here:
http://www.samplelogic.com/deploy/CGVideo.html (www.samplelogic.com/deploy/CGVideo.html)




Joe Trupiano 
Sample Logic LLC 
www.samplelogic.com


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks GUys,
A couple more days until Cinematic GUitars ships out 
Also, just posted up a new demo track by composer Alex Davis.
Check it out http://www.samplelogic.com/cinematicguitars.html (www.samplelogic.com/cinematicguitars.html)

cheers,
Joe Trupiano
Sample Logic LLC
www.samplelogic.com


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 6, 2010)

can you explain the download version? 

9gb is a lot of download!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 6, 2010)

Loving your videos, guys


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Guys,
Got more demo tracks on the way 

As for the download size, we used Kontakts Lossless compression to reduce the file size down to under 6 GB which will be divided into 3 2 GB files that you can piece together once downloaded. We already do AIR expanded as a direct download and it weighs in at the same size and no one has had issue so we are expecting download option to do well.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 6, 2010)

so the download version is only lossless compression format and the box is uncompressed?


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 6, 2010)

Good question
both our lossless (lossless sounding as it means) there is no degradation.. All the new libraries are going this rout (Symphobia 2 etc..) Pretty much the kontakt 4 engine has found a clever way to reduce file size without reducing quality of sound which is great and this feature allowed us to be able to make Cinematic Guitars a manageable direct download and boxed product.

cheers, 
Joe Trupiano 
Sample Logic LLC 
www.samplelogic.com


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 6, 2010)

gsilbers @ 7.9.2010 said:


> 9gb is a lot of download!



No, it's not, with today's broadband connections. It's approx. 3 hour download if you have an 8 Mbit DSL connection (up to 1 MB/s), for example. No biggie.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 6, 2010)

EvilDragon @ Mon Sep 06 said:


> gsilbers @ 7.9.2010 said:
> 
> 
> > 9gb is a lot of download!
> ...



now im more concern about lossless samples. i still dunno what to think of them. 
i guess ill get the box then.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 7, 2010)

Lossless means exactly that - there is NO LOSS OF DATA when decompressed back to WAV. It's a 1:1 conversion. Didn't you hear about FLAC and similar lossless codecs?

And it's using Kontakt 4's NCW compression. Virtually all the recent KP4 libraries are uzing it. And yes, nobody can notice the difference.

Well, on the other hand, having a box sure is nice  But you'll get the same lossless samples with it.


----------



## Markus S (Sep 7, 2010)

Lovely, really dig the demos!


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Markus
We just posted up yet another demo track and a new commenting system so feel free to hit up the Cinematic Guitars site and share the love by posting your comment 


__________________
Joe Trupiano
Sample Logic LLC
www.samplelogic.com


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 15, 2010)

GREAT NEWS! :D 
*The wait is over. The countdown has ended. The inventory has left the building. Cinematic Guitars has been released. Let the music begin!*

http://www.samplelogic.com/cinematicguitars.html (www.samplelogic.com/cinematicguitars.html)

cheers, 

Joe Trupiano 
Sample Logic LLC 
www.samplelogic.com


----------



## Nick Harvey (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow! Dead on schedule! I'm impressed. 

Look forward to Time & Space sending mine on.

Nick


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Nick
We are always on schedule


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 22, 2010)

Cinematic Guitars is now blazing the bandwidth super trail directly to you!!!
Direct download is now available at

http://www.samplelogic.com/cinematicguitars.html (www.samplelogic.com/cinematicguitars.html)


----------



## KMuzzey (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been playing with CG for the last 2 days... fantastic sounds, and so much material that it'll take you *days* to explore it all. This one's a winner. Love it.

Kerry


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 22, 2010)

EvilDragon @ Tue Sep 07 said:


> gsilbers @ 7.9.2010 said:
> 
> 
> > 9gb is a lot of download!
> ...



Obviously you forget that there might be people who 1. can not afford a DSL bandwith and 2. there are towns here e.g. in germany people hardly get full ISDN (8kb/s) speed ... and without trying to sound to barefaced, germany really got it's cable technique down with stuff like e.g. VDSL100Mbit and stuff ... 

...and to be honest, since servers are quite slammed right now (due to lots of users downloading) I had around 80-250kb/s and around 3-4 stuck and corrupted files I had to start over (one was 300MB before completion).

I started downloading around 3 hours ago and still got 45mins to go ... if the connections stays stable ... and I got a VDSL 50 connection which enables me to get 4MB/s (not Mbit, but MB). So usually I download 1GB within like 3-4 mins

Download speed is nothing, it is the capability of the server you are downloading from.


So therefore YES .... it IS a biggie, 9GB can be a lot! 


Anyway, I don't blame it on SL, it is just lots of guys reaching out for a cool lib!
Really looking forward to install and fool around with the lib and dive into the sounds! SampleLogic did it again!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 22, 2010)

1. Tough for them. Sorry if I sound harsh, but that's how it is...

2. That's kinda weird to hear, because I know Internet connections in Germany are awesome through and through.

Still 9 GB is something you can easily download overnight, even if your server is a bit choked at times. Doesn't SL use some kind of download manager which can resume incomplete downloads? If they aren't, they should, most definitely.


----------



## rJames (Sep 22, 2010)

The lib sounds great.

How many of the instruments are not loops? For instance, IN the video, "Multis in Action," it seemed like the patch Gibson D50 was not a loop. And the instrument Acoustic Dreamer seemed to be a loop. I saw a patch named Nylon Harmonics... probably not a loop???

Thanks,


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 22, 2010)

Great questions
The motion you are hearing is an arpeggiator of the multisampeld instrument.
Yes there are loops but the majority of the product is not looped based. And with all instruments (Looped and not) you can turn the arp on to give motion as well as the multi core effect sequencers

best,


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 23, 2010)

EvilDragon @ Wed Sep 22 said:


> 2. That's kinda weird to hear, because I know Internet connections in Germany are awesome through and through.



Main cities and bigger towns are already well connected, yes ..., but there are also lots of small towns and countrysides ... and I think I know pretty well, because I lived in such an area. Being a pro and downloading a reference track, which I should listen to for a gig, took like a few minutes for a simple mp3 of like 3MB. Luckily these times are over, but sadly not to everyone here.

----

Cinematic Guitars sounds great! I already had the chance to install and fool around with a few patches. Awesome material, cool GUI, ... awesome job guys!!!


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks guys
We are really loving all the user reviews coming in 

Now we are faced with the challenge on how we are going to make our next epic release even better then cinematic guitars :D but we got tons of ideas already in the pipeline


----------



## KMuzzey (Sep 24, 2010)

Sample logic @ Wed Sep 22 said:


> Great questions
> The motion you are hearing is an arpeggiator of the multisampeld instrument.
> Yes there are loops but the majority of the product is not looped based. And with all instruments (Looped and not) you can turn the arp on to give motion as well as the multi core effect sequencers



I've been having a blast with the arpeggiatior. It's like every single sound in CG suddenly becomes a brand new one with the click of a button. You can turn on an arpeggiator in Kontakt on any sound, really, but it takes some digging into the "wrench" menu... in CG, you just tick the little Arp button that's right there, and bingo: brand new sound. It's a great way to create pulses and textures out of soundsources that you like. Between CG and Symphobia2 I'm feeling a little overwhelmed by Sample Library Bliss this week.

Kerry


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 24, 2010)

Man, wish this was on Trysound.


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Kerry


Gsilbers- We actually have a few user demos up on the site (Amy Bear and Alex Davis)

cheers,


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 25, 2010)

Sample logic @ Sat Sep 25 said:


> Thanks Kerry
> 
> 
> Gsilbers- We actually have a few user demos up on the site (Amy Bear and Alex Davis)
> ...



Heh, weird, those two happened to be my two favourite ones.


----------



## Ed (Sep 26, 2010)

Sample logic @ Sat Sep 25 said:


> (Amy Bear



Great name! 

Do you know when TrySound might get this? 

As soon as I get to play with it a bit and validate to myself that its definitely what I want, it will have moved up to my must buy next list. I just bought Evolve Mutations 1+2 yesterday.


----------



## Polarity (Sep 27, 2010)

Ordered my copy.
I will have it presumably next week from germany.

I lost count of how many times I listened to the demos...  
now it's time to use it.


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome

Can't wait to hear it


----------



## Udo (Oct 1, 2010)

*Cinematic Guitars on special, as low as $239 till Sunday midnight Western Euopean time.*

BestService have "Cinematic" products on special at 25% off. Cinematic Guitars is one of them, at about $265 ex VAT, and if you buy ANY other item worth 50 euros or more (except Symphobia), you'll get an extra 10% off both (that's their standard deal). That makes Cinematic Guitars about $239 ex VAT.

BTW, I'm not affiliated with BestService .... although maybe you're starting to think that, as I also mentioned the Voxos $720 deal in the "Voxos preorder" thread yesterday . Actually, the "Cinematic Specials" were already on then, but I didn't notice it till just now - must remember to visit websites via "the front door" .

*EDIT: There's conflicting info on the website re the end time of the special. I think you can safely count on Sunday midnight, in stead of noon, Western European time.* (When I first moved to an English speaking country, I too was confused for a while about whether midnight was 12am or 12pm).


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't work for Best Service either, but have ordered from them and that's a great deal!


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 2, 2010)

hmmm..

cinematic guitars is $400 (@SL.com) and its sold for $265?!!!?

wow.. that is a good deal.


----------



## Animus (Oct 2, 2010)

gsilbers @ Sat Oct 02 said:


> hmmm..
> 
> cinematic guitars is $400 (@SL.com) and its sold for $265?!!!?
> 
> wow.. that is a good deal.



I would be kind of pissed if I had bought it all full price being so close to it's release date.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 2, 2010)

Is it a download version?

Because I just paid $13 for shipping for the other side of the world shipping!!!


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 2, 2010)

I'd buy it at $265.00. What the hell is VAT?


----------



## eschroder (Oct 2, 2010)

I was just looking at that too! When I go to check out it gives me my total but says excluding vat? So do I pay it or not to get it shipped here to LA?


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 2, 2010)

VAT is european tax. dont pay it. 

for me it automatically charged me $13 for shipping. >8o 

if its downloadable then what a rippoff, if its the boxed version, then its great! 
but far away!~!


----------



## Udo (Oct 2, 2010)

If your shipping address is outside the EU, you don't pay VAT (=Tax).

Shipping is subsidised; free in Europe, 10 Euros (~$13) US/Can, 25 Euros elsewhere. Flat rate per order.

BTW, I've edited my previous post. There's conflicting info on the website re the end time of the specials. I think you can safely count on Sunday midnight, in stead of noon, Western European time.


----------



## cc64 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just a Follow-up on the Best-Service Sale.

I just received my package from Germany with both Cinematic Guitars and Morphestra, little problem i didn't think of. Morphestra comes on a really nice compact drive by Glyph except that the power supply is European...Duhhh. 

It says it takes from 100V to 250V guess i'll just have to get an adapter plug. No biggie...

Just a heads-up to others...

Claude


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 6, 2010)

so whats your opinion on both titles?

how do they compare to AIR in your opinion?


----------



## cc64 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi gsilbers,

you'll have to wait 'till i sort out this Euro/America adapter thing before i can give you an opinion on Morphestra. 

As for Cinematic Guitars(back on topic) i'm installing it today at the studio and i'll come back in a few days with a more educated opinion.

Claude


----------

